# Make your own dowels



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I made a dowel making jig when I made my windsor chairs, but today I found a much simpler way, & you don't have to make a jig. You can make a more accurate dowel this way also. All you need is a bullnose bit, & your router table. Check this out.http://www.routerworkshop.com/easydl.html

Here's were I get my bits with free shipping.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

I saw this , which isnt as versatile, but easy. I think I'll order a few bits for the different sizes.
And you forgot to post this site


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Obi
I new I forgot something.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

I was notising the only problem with the router bit is you have to have the exact size of stock. I was looking to make some 1/4" dowels wirhout spending the $169.00 on the thing Karson bought.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I think any dowel maker you use you have to resaw to correct size.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Those are some neat ways of making dowels, but I still stand by my lathe. If I cut stock to 1/16" oversize, it will only take seconds at 1000 rpms to round it. As always, the tool to use depends on the amount of dowel needed and if the cost of puchasing it is more or less that it would take to manufacture it yourselves. Those two are a lot cheaper than a lathe or the $169.00. Sometimes there are too many choices, aren't there?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

OS
The problem with the lathe is if you need long dowels, they tend to flex on you.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Yep, the two spurtles I made are about 3/8 - 1/2 inch in dia. 12" long, was nervewracking getting them down to that thin needed to use my freehand to prevent flexing. I don't see myself making anything thinner than that at that length.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Dont you have to be good at a lathe first of all? At this point Im looking for something that requires no talent. hahahahaha


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

It sounds like the router bits are the way to go for the inexpensive route. The late gives you the opportunity to make almost any size dowel you want, but more skill, time and cost involved. Then there is Obi's poor man's lathe that he mentioned in another posting (clamp stock in drill, turn on and sand down).

This is the kind of thing Lumberjocks is for, sharing methods and tools to help each other out. Great topic.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

You are all correct. Flexing of thin stock and being limited to a dowel 36" in length are limiting factors. Personally, I haven't found the need for a dowel longer than that. If you don't own a lathe, then don't buy one to turn dowels, for sure. The router bit setup or Obi's suggestion would be the way to go. If you don't own a lathe, router and router table or have the time or money to make your own, then just go to the local box,craft or hardware store and buy it. I've even been know to use a pecan or oak branch and a knife to take off the bark and shave it down to fit the hole I drilled instead of making a special trip to buy a dowel (this was done on a turned handle I made to replace a plastic one that had broken on a pot). It worked well and kinda gave it a antique look. So, do what works for you and enjoy your woodworking.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi
This company, Hill Wood Products has their factory near here. You may have seen their products in stores. I used to get dowels from this companies scrap pile of rejects. They burn all their scrap wood nowadays, but I still have a small supply of them. This company also makes biscuits now. They use the bull-nose method for making dowels, only they use multiple cutters, for mass production.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Biscuits would be better than burning the scraps.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I don't think this company wastes anything anymore. They still have to heat their plant, & they have their own kiln.


----------

